# L'ipod su PC, quel chance...



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2001)

Et oui, comme le mac ne suffit pas a vivre, sortons sur PC.

Steve jobs a annonce aujourd'hui la sortie d'une interface windows pour l'ipod, alors, un mac suffit pas a rentabiliser.

NB : quel chance pour nous.....


----------



## mtra (30 Octobre 2001)

et alors ? 
je veux le nom des crédules qui pensait que l'ipod etait uniquement compatible mac !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (30 Octobre 2001)

Evidement!! Ca m'étonnait aussi que ca puisse n'être réservé qu'aux mac (voir un de mes précédents posts...)


----------



## Gwenhiver (30 Octobre 2001)

Mmmm Hormis le fait que Jobs a dit dès la première heure que ça fonctionnerait peut-être un jour sous Windows, quand ils auraient le temps, j'aimerais bien voir tes sources, moi. Parce que ton scoop, personne n'en parle alors, de là à croire que c'est de la provoc gratuite


----------



## simon (30 Octobre 2001)

Tu l'as tient d'ou cette info ?!?

Gwen vient de me devancer il va bientot falloir mettre les secondes pour nous départager  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[29 octobre 2001 : message édité par Simon]


----------



## archeos (30 Octobre 2001)

Non, ce n'est pas encore la peine, à mon avis tu as une bonne minute bien tassée de retard   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Il faudra te lever plus tôt le matin pour être plus rapide que Gwenhiver


----------



## mtra (30 Octobre 2001)

source valide ou pas ca tombe sous le sens !


ouais je sais c apple...reflexion faites


----------



## simon (30 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*Non, ce n'est pas encore la peine, à mon avis tu as une bonne minute bien tassée de retard    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Il faudra te lever plus tôt le matin pour être plus rapide que Gwenhiver   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quand je disais nous c'était pas seulement Gwen et moi mais tout les utilisateurs des forums...


----------



## Gwenhiver (30 Octobre 2001)

Apple product manager talks about the iPod (vers le bas)


----------



## sucellus (30 Octobre 2001)

Ben en tous cas c pluto un reve qu'une info car aucun sites n'en parle.


----------



## jeromemac (30 Octobre 2001)

Franchement pour que apple fasse voir qu'elle est 
capable de sortir du matosse qui marche pour
tout le monde,apple devrait le rendre dispo
pour les autres environnement et faire de la pub
pour sa poire...et non pas comme Kro$oft qui n'a 
même pas besoin de faire de pub pour qu'il y ai
des etetdenoeud qui s'en charge...
je sais pas si je me suis bien fait comprendre
pas évident quand on travail en même temps...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (30 Octobre 2001)

C'est bien bo de rendre un logiciel pour utiliserr l'iPod sur Windows.. Ca devrait pas être trop dur et pas prendre trop de temps. OK apple peut le faire...

Mais est ce que beaucoup de PC sont équipés de FireWire ?
réponse : je croit que non.... Don csi c'ets juste pour faire un logiciel pour PC qui ne pourra être utilisé que par quelque PC parce que justement, presqque personne ne pourra l'utiliser, je ne voit pas trop l'intérêt...

enfin je dit ca comme ca moi...


----------



## simon (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*C'est bien bo de rendre un logiciel pour utiliserr l'iPod sur Windows.. Ca devrait pas être trop dur et pas prendre trop de temps. OK apple peut le faire...

Mais est ce que beaucoup de PC sont équipés de FireWire ?
réponse : je croit que non.... Don csi c'ets juste pour faire un logiciel pour PC qui ne pourra être utilisé que par quelque PC parce que justement, presqque personne ne pourra l'utiliser, je ne voit pas trop l'intérêt...

enfin je dit ca comme ca moi...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu dis peut-être ca comme ça mais c'est une très bonne remarque parce que c'est vrai que seulement XP inclu le support du FireWire donc pour l'instant c'est pas le truc qui court les rues...


----------



## JackSim (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;etetet&gt;:
*NB : quel chance pour nous.....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Toi, pas besoin de te demander de quel côté tu es.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je rassure ceux qui se seraient posé des questions suite à ce post, NON, Apple n'a rien annoncé d'officiel dans ce sens.


----------



## P O L (31 Octobre 2001)

Franchement, que l'iPod soit pour Mac uniquement ou pour Mac et PC ca m'est égal.

Tout ce que je demande c'est que s'il sort pour PC et s'ils livrent avec un iTunes au lieu d'un simple programme de transfert ultra-basique, c'est que c'est iTunes Windoze soit payant.

Parce que notre iTunes, certes gratuit, on l'a en fait payé en achetant pleins de Mac bien chers et c'est pas pour que ça profite au PCistes... non?


----------



## Tyler (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par P O L:
*Parce que notre iTunes, certes gratuit, on l'a en fait payé en achetant pleins de Mac bien chers et c'est pas pour que ça profite au PCistes... non?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Entièrement d'accord avec toi !
Il n 'y a pas de raisons.
Il doit être payant.
Je pense qu'apple devrait donc sortir un logiciel de transfert basique avec le driver pour windows et que si l'utilisateur wintelien le désire,il peut avoir Itunes pour une certaine somme.

PARFAIT.
STEVE VIENT SUR MACGEN ET LIT NOUS !!!


----------



## Floppy (31 Octobre 2001)

Quand on songe que Quicktime Pro est payant sur Mac, il y aurait de quoi être écoeuré si iTunes était gratos sur PC.

Pour moi, porter l'iPod sur PC reste une idée débile. D'abord, parce que quand on a choisit la daube, faut pas mettre la crème de marron dessus. Ensuite parce que le temps que le portage soit fini, il y aura 10 appareils concurrents de l'iPod sortis à moitié prix.

PS: etete, t'as vraiment une orthographe déplorable ! Fait au moins un effort pour les titres.

[30 octobre 2001 : message édité par Floppy]


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

itune payant.. j'espere que vous plaisantez? qui voudra acheter un player mp3 qui fait pas plus que ceux qui sont gratuit...
je vois bien itune en bundle avec le ipod..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2001)

Vous etes trop nase avec vos prejuges en pensant que vous etes les meilleurs du monde.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2001)

Et toi tu viens foutre quoi sur des forums Mac ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'es jaloux car on a des meilleurs machines ?


----------



## mtra (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [Only Mac] Manu:
*Et toi tu viens foutre quoi sur des forums Mac ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 T'es jaloux car on a des meilleurs machines ?     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ca serais drole si c'etait vrai mais ont est loin d'etre les meilleurs machines...

edit : je reformule mon idee mal comprise

[30 octobre 2001 : message édité par mtra]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2001)

Je suis sur ce forum parce que cela me plais POINT.


----------



## macintroll (31 Octobre 2001)

T'as raison tu met de l'ambiance !!!


----------



## remi trom (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;etetet&gt;:
*Je suis sur ce forum parce que cela me plais POINT.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Salut tétait

Tu dois être un petit peu SM toi non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
 seulement XP inclu le support du FireWire donc pour l'instant c'est pas le truc qui court les rues...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
"ME" aussi supporte le firewire et mon PC en est équipé...(Packard Bell iXtrême)...
Amitiés Simon,
thebig


----------



## simon (31 Octobre 2001)

C'est bon à savoir ça !! Merci theBig mais tu sais moi et le côté obscure de la force on se connait pas très bien alors des fois il oublie de me dire des choses importantes comme "ME à (aussi) le FireWire"...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2001)

Ben moi je pense que le Ipod (quel nom débile...) aurait dû sortir uniquement sur PC. Sur Mac c'est fini, pour échanger du MP3 c'est devenu merdique. Plus rien ne marche de macsatellite à des trucs pourris style aimster ou lime wire... Sur PC y'a des softs géniaux pour l'échange et la recherche de MP3, je crois que l'Ipod sera bien plus utile !


----------



## polo50 (31 Octobre 2001)

efectivement il y a un article qui anonce la disponibilité prochaine de itunes sur windows donc compatibilité ipod
pour ceux qui ont une connectique firewire sur PC

mais faut peut ètre encore vérifier les sources du journaliste y a rien d'officiel chez apple!!!!

ici l'article : http://www.clubic.com/n/n4444.html


----------



## polo50 (31 Octobre 2001)

les trucs de téléchargement gratos les petits emules de napster ca va etre fini sur mac comme sur PC

faut pas rèver les mutinationales du disque sont en train de mettre les moyens pour en finir avec le piratage de musique!!!

on va télécharger du mp3 certes mais on va payer !!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (31 Octobre 2001)

Euh oui d'accord, il essaye de faire des trucs anti-piratage..

D'accord il vont le faire mais ca ne tiendra pas un mois sans que ce soit cracker et que ca ne serve plus à rien...

Cherche pas, ca marchera pas ces merdes là.....

Y'aura toujorus un moyen de pirater ces trucs là....


----------



## JackSim (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;lo&gt;:
*Ben moi je pense que le Ipod (quel nom débile...) aurait dû sortir uniquement sur PC. Sur Mac c'est fini, pour échanger du MP3 c'est devenu merdique. Plus rien ne marche de macsatellite à des trucs pourris style aimster ou lime wire... Sur PC y'a des softs géniaux pour l'échange et la recherche de MP3, je crois que l'Ipod sera bien plus utile !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il ne faut pas oublier que (théoriquement du moins) iPod n'est pas un instrument de piratage, mais qu'il est utilisé pour emporter le contenu de ses CD...


----------



## JackSim (31 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Euh oui d'accord, il essaye de faire des trucs anti-piratage..

D'accord il vont le faire mais ca ne tiendra pas un mois sans que ce soit cracker et que ca ne serve plus à rien...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Même pas besoin, iPod en mode "manuel" n'a aucune protection anti-piratage. De plus, rien n'empêche de triturer les fichiers MP3 sur le iPod en rendant visible le dossier invisible qui les contient... (voir cet article de MacObserver)

[31 octobre 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par polo50:
*les trucs de téléchargement gratos les petits emules de napster ca va etre fini sur mac comme sur PC
faut pas rèver les mutinationales du disque sont en train de mettre les moyens pour en finir avec le piratage de musique!!!
on va télécharger du mp3 certes mais on va payer !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Oui mais là, les moyens financiers ne suffisent pas !...
Crosoft est bien payé pour le savoir !...
En plus il commence à y avoir une fronde de artistes qui s'apperçoivent qu'ils n'ont pas été sérieusement consultés et qu'ils risquent d'être les didons de la farce !...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;etetet&gt;:
*macintroll, d'ou te viens l'idee que les mp3, c'est penible sur XP??? vraiment n'importe quoi. Les fichiers WMV sont particuliers, et n'ont rien a voir avec le mp3, c'est un autre format comme les oggs, les vqf ou encore aau.

Faut arreter les bobards, ou alors renseignes toi avant.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Effectivement, il faut de renseigner avant. Microsoft n'a pas payé la license pour coder en MP3 directement à partir de l'OS. A lire ici (article daté du 23/10/01) : http://news.zdnet.fr/story/0,,t140-s2097887,00.html 

Tiens, c'est mon tout premier message sur MacGénération !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2001)

si crosoft a paye une licence mais pour encoder en 56kbps. Pas au dela (bon, une ptite modif dans la base de registre et hop, mais bon...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;etetet&gt;:
*si crosoft a paye une licence mais pour encoder en 56kbps. Pas au dela (bon, une ptite modif dans la base de registre et hop, mais bon...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est le look and feel façon XP bidouiller dans la base des registres ? J'espère que tu as apprécié la comparaison avec X.1 dans l'article de Zdnet...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;etetet&gt;:
*macintroll, d'ou te viens l'idee que les mp3, c'est penible sur XP??? vraiment n'importe quoi. Les fichiers WMV sont particuliers, et n'ont rien a voir avec le mp3, c'est un autre format comme les oggs, les vqf ou encore aau.

Faut arreter les bobards, ou alors renseignes toi avant.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> 

Je constate que dans ce domaine non plus tu n'y connais pas grand chose...

1)WMV = Windows Media Video  
Donc pas comparable au MP3 uniquement audio, mais comparable au MPEG4 qu'ils ont Librement interpreté (vu que c'est une norme publique)

2) Le Format audio comparable est le WMA Windows Media Audio
Et la je vais te dire, j'ai bosser dans la compression, j'ai coder des algo de compressions audio, du MP3 mais aussi du proprietaire, j'ai etudier du code binaire de fichiers sont, j'ai comparer des spectres de frequences d'une musique encoder sous plusieur format, et je vais te dire, le WMA n'est qu'une pale copie du MP3, mais ca reste du MP3 (respect de la norme, utilisation de la meme serie d'algo de compression =&gt; RLE, huffman et compagnie)

Bref encore une fois, je me repete mais quand on sais pas, on parle pas!!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (1 Novembre 2001)

si maintenant même les visiteurs non enregistrés se mettent à être méchants avec le p'tit m'sieur &lt;entêté&gt;   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hin hin hin ©


----------



## polo50 (1 Novembre 2001)

Si si les multis du disque vont mettre le paquet et financierement et juridiquement . Ce qui es dommage dans ces ca la c'est que mème ceux qui achètent la musique vont etre pénalisé les mutis commence a sortir des CD incopiables mème pour se faire une copie perso impossible !!!
 je pense que tot ou tard et la depuis peu ils sont décidé ils vont récupérer les bébés napster et autres à leur avantage.

Pour ce qui es de ceux qui jouent encore à la provoc MAC PC y a rien à dire si ce n'est que bill gates et Steve jobs mangent à la même table et devraient bien se marer à voir leurs fans se taper dessus (mais chut !!!buisness is buisness)
et puis bon moi j'aime le mac pas envie du tout de bosser sous win cela dit j'irai jamais dire à la mon voisin que sa femme est pas belle, instable et qu'elle bogue tout le temps (même si je le pense tout bas) !!!


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par polo50:
*...y a rien à dire si ce n'est que bill gates et Steve jobs mangent à la même table et devraient bien se marer à voir leurs fans se taper dessus (mais chut !!!buisness is buisness)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Y a belle lurette que ces 2 là ne mangent pas à la même table, ils se haîssent cordialement...
Mais "buisness is buisness" ils se sourient encore en public !...


----------



## P O L (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*itune payant.. j'espere que vous plaisantez? qui voudra acheter un player mp3 qui fait pas plus que ceux qui sont gratuit...
je vois bien itune en bundle avec le ipod..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et alors, quand on achète un périphérique Mac initialement sorti pour PC, c'est pas rare de devoir plus cher la version Mac que la PC (quand il ne faut pas acheter un kit ou un soft en plus...)!

Alors pourquoi pas l'inverse?

Et puis de toute facon s'il existe (comme tu l'avances) des players MP3 PC gratuits qui font l'équivalent de iTunes, alors pourquoi le porter: le problème est résolu de toute façon


----------



## macintroll (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;lo&gt;:
*Ben moi je pense que le Ipod (quel nom débile...) aurait dû sortir uniquement sur PC. Sur Mac c'est fini, pour échanger du MP3 c'est devenu merdique. Plus rien ne marche de macsatellite à des trucs pourris style aimster ou lime wire... Sur PC y'a des softs géniaux pour l'échange et la recherche de MP3, je crois que l'Ipod sera bien plus utile !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y en as plein des lecteurs MP3 portable pour PC : de quoi tu te plains...de toute facon t'en connais beaucoup des PC avec un port firewire d'origine toi ????

En plus le mp3 sous Xp c devenu une grosse galère...
droits autorisations et fichier wmv...
sous mac tu fout ton CD dans le lecteur et iTune te l'encode en mp3 pendant la lecture puis tu te le grave peinard et tjs dans iTunes...
...ques qui te fo de plus ?


PS : Limewire sous X c de la bombe baby ... et pas seulement pour des Mp3. mais j'en dirait pas autant de la version os9... muf !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2001)

macintroll, d'ou te viens l'idee que les mp3, c'est penible sur XP??? vraiment n'importe quoi. Les fichiers WMV sont particuliers, et n'ont rien a voir avec le mp3, c'est un autre format comme les oggs, les vqf ou encore aau.

Faut arreter les bobards, ou alors renseignes toi avant.


----------



## bengilli (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Crimsogab&gt;:
*

Microsoft n'a pas payé la license pour coder en MP3 directement à partir de l'OS*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ignorais qu'il y avait des royalties sur l'emploi du format mp3... Comment ca se passe pour les freewares qui encodent en mp3 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*

J'ignorais qu'il y avait des royalties sur l'emploi du format mp3... Comment ca se passe pour les freewares qui encodent en mp3 ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Effectivement, le mp3 n'est pas gratuit dès lors que des fonctions d'encodage sont disponibles, l'éditeur devant payer des royalities au Fraunhofer Institute, créateur du MP3. C'est la raison pour laquelle certains essayent de promouvoir des formats alternatifs gratuits comme le Ogg Vorbis.

Si iTunes est gratuit, nous le payons indirectement, Apple ne dérogeant certainement pas à la règle. Je crois aussi (si mes souvenirs sont bons) que cette histoire est la raison pour laquelle le freeware SoundApp peut lire les mp3 mais pas encoder dans ce format.

Tu pourras trouvez sur le net de nombreux sites traitant de ce problème si tu désires plus de renseignements (et en particulier la position de Microsoft dans XP)

Que l'on me corrige si je me trompe

Amicalement


----------



## Gwenhiver (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*J'ignorais qu'il y avait des royalties sur l'emploi du format mp3... Comment ca se passe pour les freewares qui encodent en mp3 ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout-à-fait, le MP3 n'est pas un format libre de droits. Pour plus d'info, la version officielle, et la version juridique.
On y constate qu'Apple a certainement dû verser une somme rondelette pour fournir iTunes gratuitement (6 millions de téléchargements, c'est ça ?).
Quant aux encodeurs freewares, je suppose que c'est comme beaucoup de chose : illégal.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2001)

Voilà c'est fait! http://www.mediafour.com/products/xpod/ 

Mais franchement... c'est quand même nettement plus sympa avec un Mac!


----------

